# A new Levelling system



## Ma-Ve (Feb 20, 2017)

Hi everyone.

We've agreed to sell/market a brand new fully automatic Hydraulic Levelling system for Motorhomes in the UK.
Anybody already got systems fitted and can offer up ideas/opinions on them? Would love to hear the good (and the bad) points....

Thanks

Will


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Most people go for the E&P system and rate it very highly, have you any details on your system?

Paul.


----------



## Imbiber (May 11, 2007)

For us the main benefit of E&P was it's integration with the VB air suspension. The air suspension depresses to its lowest point which then allows a greater stroke for the E&P to level.

Wireless remote is a great plus point.

Interestingly it seems the new Goldschmitt air system can weigh the van at its present load.....maybe a levelling system could do the same?

Tilt function is handy for grey waste emptying.

Just a few to get you going!


----------



## Ma-Ve (Feb 20, 2017)

coppo said:


> Most people go for the E&P system and rate it very highly, have you any details on your system?
> 
> Paul.


There's quite a few details on the website www.ma-ve.co.uk but its still being _built/worked_ on.
Essentially, the systems are all very similar its just the little "tweaks" that each make offers that make the difference.
For instance, the Ma-Ve ram has a Stainless foot with holes in to allow for better reaction and longer life. It also comes with 3 year warranty thats backed up by next day on site replacement in the Uk. Nice touches.


----------



## Ma-Ve (Feb 20, 2017)

Imbiber said:


> For us the main benefit of E&P was it's integration with the VB air suspension. The air suspension depresses to its lowest point which then allows a greater stroke for the E&P to level.
> 
> Wireless remote is a great plus point.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that! I know Ma-Ve have no interest in Air Suspension integration - but it does sound impressive. They don't do a wireless remote either, its an App that you put on your SmartPhone/Android that links via BlueTooth. 
I've not seen the van weighing system but i like the idea. I'll mention it to the manufacturer. I know he'll like the idea as he is a motorhomes. He's got a Carthago.
Tilt function is incorporated, as well as the facility to do wheel changes.

Thanks for your input :smile2:


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

I was considering having a system fitted on mine but I think I will be going for a full air suspension as it will give me some levelling as well as the suspension upgrade.
There are a couple of threads running on levelling on Fun at the moment.


----------



## Ma-Ve (Feb 20, 2017)

The full air systems are brilliant! They work so well and keep the van spot on. Think they're about £5.5k though.
I did go on Fun but they kicked me straight off. Ha ha


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

[I did go on Fun but they kicked me straight off. Ha ha[/QUOTE]

What for?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

We have had and used a dozen hydraulic levelling systems on all our RVs. HWH I think they were.
But two dissimilar planks of wood serve me well on any Euro van we have had.

Ray.


----------



## TOWtal (Feb 20, 2017)

Hi Coppo, myself and Will set up both the same accounts on Motorhome Fun to do the same as we're doing here. The feedback benefits us and hopefully our advice can benefit you guys. However Motorhome Fun got a bit cranky because we've used company names as our User Names, it was declared advertising lol. We haven't bothered signing up with alternate names yet.

Phil.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Your big issue with marketing a new levelling system is that motorhomers are very sheeplike. They follow the crowd. Most will research the www and go with the brand leader. Im my opinion you can spend fortunes on advertising, but satisfied customers are worth so much more. I dont know what your price is compared to EP but In my opinion you would need to be considerably lower with your system so you can get your name out there and get people talking about them. They may even discuss them on Fun.

Just my opinion


----------



## Ma-Ve (Feb 20, 2017)

coppo said:


> [I did go on Fun but they kicked me straight off. Ha ha


What for?[/QUOTE]

Because of the company connection. I was only joining the forum for my own good and the companies...


----------



## MHFAdmin (Jun 21, 2007)

TOWtal said:


> Hi Coppo, myself and Will set up both the same accounts on Motorhome Fun to do the same as we're doing here. The feedback benefits us and hopefully our advice can benefit you guys. However Motorhome Fun got a bit cranky because we've used company names as our User Names, it was declared advertising lol. We haven't bothered signing up with alternate names yet.
> 
> Phil.


Hi Phil
TBH "Fun" are probably correct to stop you posting promotional material in the forum, if you want to advertise your products then you should pay to do so.
Having said that, to prevent you using your trade identity as a user name is a bit silly. On MHF we prefer traders to use their trade identity, that way members know they're getting advice from a trader, not an independent party.

The forum owners here seem to be reasonably relaxed about posts from traders that inform and educate members (information about new products, safety updates, special offers etc.) and they welcome expert advice to any queries that members may have about your products. However they will not accept blatant promotion or direct sales from traders unless they pay to advertise.

My advice therefore would be to maintain a presence, answer any queries from members and inform us of any product developments without directly promoting your products or offering anything for sale. If you do that you're likely to avoid being banned or having posts removed.


----------



## Deefordoggy (Feb 12, 2017)

Dare I say it but there's a growing market for a cost effective levelling system for caravans. More of the top end 'vans come with them already fitted but owners of other marques are keen to get something similar to the E&P systems. Ok, E&P do a "basic" Comapct levelling system but any alternative would be welcomed. FWIW, c. £2700 for the full auto system and four legs and c.£1900 for the Compact system.

Might be worth testing the water over on Caravan Talk http://www.caravantalk.co.uk/community/


----------



## TOWtal (Feb 20, 2017)

Deefordoggy said:


> Dare I say it but there's a growing market for a cost effective levelling system for caravans. More of the top end 'vans come with them already fitted but owners of other marques are keen to get something similar to the E&P systems. Ok, E&P do a "basic" Comapct levelling system but any alternative would be welcomed. FWIW, c. £2700 for the full auto system and four legs and c.£1900 for the Compact system.
> 
> Might be worth testing the water over on Caravan Talk http://www.caravantalk.co.uk/community/


Thanks for that feedback. It's a real coincidence you've posted this as we had this exact conversation with the manufacturer and our largest agent at the NEC on Wednesday. It is something that I think will gather pace, but its for down the line as the product hopefully expands on the market.

Phil.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

A lower priced air suspension system would certainly be interest to a lot of people, me included.
Im going to take a look at the NEC tomorrow.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Jezport said:


> A lower priced air suspension system would certainly be interest to a lot of people, me included.
> Im going to take a look at the NEC tomorrow.


Agree totally, VB air is very expensive.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

I spoke to Mick from SAP at the NEC and he really knows his stuff, anyone interested in air suspension really should have a chat with him.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Ive had Mick form SAP take a look at my van to assess the viability of air suspension.
My concerns were that my gas tank could be in the way.

A lot of people would consider full air suspension an overpriced item. However once Mick explained to me the complexities of fitting a system I have now realized that there is a whole lot more to fitting full air than I originally thought. Other items under the van may need removing, altering and refitting. For instance your water tanks may need modifying. Mick has qualified gas fitters who can do any work altering gas piping and if needs be he has the facility to cut and weld plastic water tanks.
I am waiting for my full quote from Mick and will post any further developments.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Jezport said:


> Ive had Mick form SAP take a look at my van to assess the viability of air suspension.
> My concerns were that my gas tank could be in the way.
> 
> A lot of people would consider full air suspension an overpriced item. However once Mick explained to me the complexities of fitting a system I have now realized that there is a whole lot more to fitting full air than I originally thought. Other items under the van may need removing, altering and refitting. For instance your water tanks may need modifying. Mick has qualified gas fitters who can do any work altering gas piping and if needs be he has the facility to cut and weld plastic water tanks.
> I am waiting for my full quote from Mick and will post any further developments.


SAP certainly have an excellent reputation.

Are you having a quote for full four corner air, is there something amiss with the ride quality at the minute?


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

coppo said:


> SAP certainly have an excellent reputation.
> 
> Are you having a quote for full four corner air, is there something amiss with the ride quality at the minute?


Full 4 corner air.

I changed from an alko tag which was like driving on rails, nothing gave it a side wobble. The van I now have is an extra high panal van on the fiat maxi chassis with rear leaf spring suspension. I can now feel side winds, nothing major but I believe air suspension will help. I was also told that leaf springs flatten over time so it can only get worse.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I have a Glide Rite system, wished I had fitted it sooner, it makes leveling up a doddle. It is not so sophisticated as the E&P system and therefore very much cheaper. To my mind a simple system is all that is required and mine has preformed faultlessly for the past 3 years.
peedee


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

I couldn't find any photos of the VB full air system on a Fiat chassis on the WWW the photos are all on the Alko.
I discussed this with Mick at SAP. I have given him permission to take comprehensive installation photos of the install as it goes on my van. I will add the photos once they are done. My kit is on order now so watch this space.


----------



## matb (May 8, 2011)

Hi, I would be interested in seeing any photos of a hydraulic levelling system install on fiat ducato. I am interested in a system and the manufacturers/ installers say they use original bolting holes in the chassis. A quick look underneath mine and I cannot possibly imagine where they can be bolted. I am struggling to find any install picture on the web.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Jezport said:


> I couldn't find any photos of the VB full air system on a Fiat chassis on the WWW the photos are all on the Alko.
> I discussed this with Mick at SAP. I have given him permission to take comprehensive installation photos of the install as it goes on my van. I will add the photos once they are done. My kit is on order now so watch this space.


So you decided to go ahead with it then, good stuff, looking forward to seeing what difference it makes.


----------



## Imbiber (May 11, 2007)

matb said:


> Hi, I would be interested in seeing any photos of a hydraulic levelling system install on fiat ducato. I am interested in a system and the manufacturers/ installers say they use original bolting holes in the chassis. A quick look underneath mine and I cannot possibly imagine where they can be bolted. I am struggling to find any install picture on the web.


Best I've got I'm afraid. This is on a Fiat Ducato Tag Axle.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Imbiber said:


> Best I've got I'm afraid. This is on a Fiat Ducato Tag Axle.


This is an Alko chassis not a Fiat.


----------



## Ma-Ve (Feb 20, 2017)

Hi MatB

The rear Legs bolt on to the chassis split section just behind the rear wheels. The front pair slot (awkwardly) inside the chassis. L/H near fuel tank & R/H along side heat shield. 
Pictures close up attached of the front and one rear. Hope they make sense.

Cheers

Will


----------



## matb (May 8, 2011)

Thank you for that, bit awkward to see the front ones , looks a tight fit, so are they on original bolt holes ?


----------



## TOWtal (Feb 20, 2017)

Hi matb, yes they are all on original bolt holes.

Cheers, Phil.


----------

